# "Failed to Join Game", Age of Empires 3



## Milloy532

Greetings,

Now I am aware this isn't the first time someone might have posted this problem on this and other forums boards but there was no solution to the problem.

Pretty much everytime I try to connect to a friends game or he to mine it gives us the "Failed to Join Game" message. Now when tryng to connect to other users games it mostly does the same thing but in some cases I actualy get through and join their games and same for certain other users to mine.

Now AOE3 is already on my Winblows Firewall exception list, my network connection is set to allow this kind of stuff through, and my hamachi (A P2P program that allows LAN via webernet) is outright disabled. Hamachi itself shouldn't be a problem since my friend and I were able to play the game together just fine previously.

I've done a fair amount of forums digging but all I really found was more people with simular problems but still no solutions. I however did find on this forum something related to allowing UDP ports, I lack the knowledge as to how to do that and request some help related to that or any other possible solutions you guys might have come accross.

Thanks.


----------



## Milloy532

Bump for great cake!


----------



## Milloy532

Sorry for now what? Triple posting? Anywho for those that have this problem but still want to play with their friends try this guide to uberness that I found:

http://blog.lib.umn.edu/ayubx003/dividebyzero/2008/06/24/how_to_play_age_of_empires_iii.html

I've done all stated and it works in LAN, though I can't say as much for webernet. I still want to solve this problem so I ask you peoplz to kindly give me your input.


----------



## af3

Sorry about the delay.

I don't know of a solution, but I have a suggestion. Could it be that your game is patched current and your friend's is not? (or vice versa)

This was not addressed in your prior posts.

EDIT: Wait, what exactly contained within that blog post worked? :4-dontkno


----------



## Milloy532

Aye sir, both of our games are on the current version.

The part on that blog that worked was the one that asked the user to get hamachi and create a cfg file that did an override on the IP address to set it to that of hamachi.

Another thing I've noticed is simular problems are occuring with other games for me that used to work fine before. I am no longer able to join a number of peoples games in GTA4 nor host them whereas before I was able to do both, same for CoD WaW (CoD5).

There was something about forwarding UDP ports yet again but the thing is I don't think it's a router sitting on me table here, some modem from Telus that supposedly also has a built-in hardware firewall.

Can you please help me? :S


----------



## af3

Are you using a DSL or cable internet connection? If it's DSL, you may have to call your ISP and request that they forward some ports for you.

Other than that, can you think of anything that has changed since it used to work? Did you install a new security program or restore your computer/reinstall Windows?


----------



## Milloy532

Yes I am using DSL, and that actualy is what changed since last time, but only for the other games, for AOE3 it was more like one day AOE3 works the next it doesn't (right after a patch maybe, don't recall).

I'm using telus high speed.

Alrighty thank you, I'll give them a ring-a-ding and post the results.


----------



## af3

Port forwarding is typically required for hosting games, but some games require ports to play online.


----------



## Milloy532

Not having the latest version of .NET framework can affect connecting to online games in anyway?


----------



## Milloy532

Alrighty so I've done enough hours of digging for solutions to last me my next 10 lifetimes.

Having forwarded my ports, called my ISP, and looked for solutions on the company forums of various MP games (CoH, AOE3, CoD WaW), I have come to the conclusion that it's bugs within the games themselves that are causing the issues, bugs that the companies either don't give a rats *** for or are taking an awful long time to fix.

Such has been at least my experience.

Thanks af3 for reading my thread and offering what you could to help 

As for the others that find this treasure trove of info, have fun!

Cheerio

P.S. I'll be back to bother you techies!


----------



## af3

I am sorry it didn't work out...


----------



## DaMiTzFroZeNmC

Hi there,

Im sorry for my very, very, very late reply.
But im here with the same problem, once i did fix it, but a month after i fixed it, it came back. I found a site where they had a few sollutions, im trying to find that1 again.
What i did:
i did another internetcable in my PC, and i had a router where the cable came in first, and then it came in the router (or modem, idk the difference), and that router/modem went with another internetcable to the meter cupboard. i put the first router/modem away, so i needed 1 cable (and not 2) to reach the meter cupboard.

Thats how i fixed it like 1 year ago, i play AOE3 only in vacations  Now i have the same problem again, and i have everything the same way as how i had it when it did work.

I hope sum1 found a solution yet, i will dig to find 1.

For the people who didnt try what i explained, should try that, it might work.

mC.


----------



## DaMiTzFroZeNmC

Here i found a site with solutions. I didnt have the latest version, and didnt have DirectX. Its downloading now, then i try if it works.


----------



## kdyzapra

hey i also had the same problem! but my friend told me to delete it the instal the cd again im still installing it hope it works


----------



## achillesd

I found one solution. Windows Defender seems to block the online gaming. Go into your defender and turn off real time protection.


----------

